# I'm building a rack. Bit exciting.



## TaraLeigh (May 30, 2011)

Not doing it all by myself as I'm not that handy and I have someone that can do it for me but I thought I'd share the progress with all my fellow herps on this site.


It's originally a stand for one of my enclosures that my grandfather is building for me. The enclosure is a 3 bank black melamine and is about 2.7m long. I bought it off eBay and I love it but I'm sick of it sitting on the floor and I'm sure the 3 Stimmo's living in it will be alot happier a bit higher up too. So this 1st pic shows half of the stand, it's going to come in 2 parts. To make it easier to move being the main reason for the split rather than 1 whole single stand.


Shelf 


So I'm thinking of routering out a couple of lines on each shelf to put a heat cord through, still gotta buy the heat cord + thermostat and figure out how I'm going to get the lines in there plus drill a few holes for the cord to run through up/down the sides etc.


When it is finished it will be black, going to stain it I think. Can't wait 


I haven't even seen it yet, just talked about it, my boy went down to their joint tonight and took these pics for me. I will post pics of the enclosure that the stand is getting made for and some shots of my click clacks [that I'm proud of even though they are fairly simple] that I DIY'ded to go in the shelving, in the near future.

Cheers, Tara Leigh.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 19, 2011)

So I finally got the stand home and the enclosure off the floor =] Love it.
But now that my wonderful grandfather [Grumps] has finished it and it's here, it's always in my sight and the options running through my head are endless. I think I'll make 1 or 2 or eventually even all the sections into enclosures.
Seeing what people on here have done has really inspired me.
To stain/paint it it was going to cost me $100 so I'm leaving it plain for now as it looks fine and have better things to spend $100 on.
The residents of the enclosures have changed since my original post and so have many of my ideas. But here's an update. Some opinions/suggestions would be lovely.


----------



## edstar (Jul 19, 2011)

looks great


----------



## Sir_Hiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks great. Can I borrow your grandfather?


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanx both of you.
Haha, he's great  I've always called him 'the Handy Man'.


----------



## Sir_Hiss (Jul 19, 2011)

So that's a yes?


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 19, 2011)

Sure, I'm sure he'd love it if you flew him up to QLD!


----------



## Smithers (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks good and I bet it's made to last like the old fashioned way, onya Grumps


----------



## Erebos (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks really good congrats.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 28, 2011)

Cheers Smithers [hehe] & br3nton!

I'm thinking of running a heat cord and thermostat on at least one of the top shelves, possibly more in the future.
Any thoughts on if this would work for a hatchy rack or if I need to do anything else?
I have tubs/click-clacks with lids.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 28, 2011)

I use tubs with a heat cord and a thermostat.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 28, 2011)

Sweet. Got a pic for me?


----------



## Erebos (Jul 28, 2011)

there's one I i knocked up on the weekend I use a 80watt heat cord and a dimming thermostat which where not in it at the Time I'll get a better picture tomoro for you.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 28, 2011)

Cheers man. Did you router out lines for the heat cord to run through?


----------



## Erebos (Jul 28, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> Cheers man. Did you router out lines for the heat cord to run through?


 
No because I built it temporarily. But I will on a good big rack. Plus I found out that when you router it in I loose allot of heat through the back. It's ok in a heated room. But if it was in a room by itself it was hard to heat.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 28, 2011)

This said enclosure and stand are in my bedroom actually. Currently have an Olive, a Stimmo and a Coastal in the 'banks'- will obviously change in the future. But yeah. This stand. It's got grooves in it already, I haven't got the heat cord [or thermostat] yet but maybe it'll just sit in the grooves nicely. But then again they are fairly spaced apart. N' I don't want the tubs not sitting real flat. I dunno. I'll have to measure everything up again and see if it'll work. Pretty sure I will make it work anyway. I just don't want to do things wrong.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanx!
I shall keep you all updated no matter how long it might take.


----------

